# iPad 1 qui a le même problème d'écran que le MBPro Rétina



## mushtoad (11 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai un iPad 1 (depuis noël 2010) qui souffre le même problème que le MacBook Pro Rétina, c'est à dire un problème de persistance d'image. par exemple, quand j'ouvre l'app Mac Gé et que je lis un article (moins de 5 minutes) et que je change d'app, je vois l'a mise en page de mac Gé, comme si elle était superposée à l'app...

Est-ce que c'est normal, sachant que je ne fait pas une utilisation intensive de mon iPad et qu'il m'arrive assez souvent de le laisser en stanby pendant plusieurs jours, voire semaines et qu'il est en permanence sur mon bureau.

Pensez-vous qu'Apple puisse faire quelque chose sachant qu'il n'est plus sous garantie, car ça m'a tout l'air d'être un problème d'écran. en plus de ça, en prenant des photos de mon écran (dans le noir complet) avec mon iPhone 4S, j'ai remarqué que mon écran a des fuites de lumière plutôt impressionnantes, je vous laisse juger avec les photos que j'ai joint...

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses,
Mushtoad 

Image 1 où l'on voit bien l'effet de surimpression
Image 2 où j'ai pris en photo l'écran en entier et où l'on voit à quel point les fuites de lumière sont importantes


----------

